# Hedgehog Cookies!



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I was baking some peanut butter oat cookies for the dog, and I decided to make some special ones for Finnick too. Here's the recipe:

2 cups (and a touch extra) oat, rice, or whole wheat flour
1/2 cup rolled oats
1/4 cup canned crickets
1/4 cup canned mealworms
1/3 cup natural peanut butter
1 1/4 cups very hot water

Preheat the oven to 350F

Mix flour, oats, and bugs together.

Add peanut butter and water, mix well, and then knead until smooth. You'll need to flour your surface, and you may need a bit of extra flour to get the dough less sticky, depending on how moist your canned bugs are. I just sprinkled some flour on the counter and kneaded the dough into it until it was like regular cookie dough.

Roll the dough out to about 1/4 inch, and cut with cookie cutters. Alternatively, roll into quarter sized balls and press flat with a fork. 

Lightly grease a cookie sheet, or use a coated sheet, and place your cookies about half an inch apart. They'll rise slightly but not much.

Bake for 15 minutes for softer cookies, and 30 minutes for harder ones.

Label these hedgehog cookies so your family doesn't eat them!

Let cool and serve with the garnish of your choice. Mine have live waxworms.

Since these have no preservatives, keep them in the refrigerator, and freeze any leftovers.

I'm going to try my next batch with no oats and only bugs.

I hope your hedgies like them, and I'd love to see any pictures!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You made me laugh. I can see any kid going for them. Lol. 

Can the peanut butter be replaced for almond butter? My daughter is deadly allergic to peanuts so no pn at home


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

It sure can!

I'd feel so bad if someone actually ate one :lol:.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I feel like I need to try and make this, this week! Deff going to give it a shot.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Am I the only one that would see the humor of my husband "accidentally" got one of these in his lunch??


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Nope, you are not, however, that would never happen here, he doesn't like cookies and my daughter always asks before eating anything due to her allergies but believe me , if, I'd laugh really loud!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, it's just protein! :lol: I'm actually kind of tempted to get cricket flour to try & use in something for myself, but it's so expensive for a small amount. ...Well, that and I'm too lazy to cook. :lol:

Nice recipe though!! I should give it a try & see if the Pancake is interested. The Goathog will probably eat them with no hesitation! Did Finn like them?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Lilysmommy said:


> Hey, it's just protein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I told my husband today at the park when a little mosquito flew in his mouth!!! lol


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I say that whenever my dog eats something nasty. He loves catching horseflies out of the air :lol:.

Finn loved them! They're about an inch long in dog bone shapes, so I only gave him half of one because I didn't want to spoil his appetite. I set it in the cage and went looking for him. I don't know where he was hiding but while I was checking his hut he emerged and ate the cookie. So I guess that means it was good! I'm hoping to get my hands on some cricket flour soon so I'll definitely give that a try.


----------

